# starting clomid any day now - dont know what to expect!



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. I could not really understand the 'crazy clomid chatter' it seemed that everyone knew eachother except me, so thought I'd post here too! Would love to go along with girls who are taking it too. I dont know what to expect but I get bad PMT at times so I am expecting the comid is going to give me rotten symptoms! However i am having regular acupuncture with a doctor friend and it really helps to balance me, he has also ordered me some chinese herbs. Going to try and get on of those 'instead' cup things too. Wish me luck. My FSH levels are high and I'm really scared the clomid wont work for me. We have been told we wont be offred IVF.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Starzle.

I have redirected your post to here rather than cycle buddies altho I'm happy to add you to the list back over there if you are going to cycle this or next month   

MODS - Please can you look out for Starzle on the very busy Clomid thread   

Love

Lottie x


----------



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Starzle

I have just got home from the hospital having been given a prescription for Clomid so will be starting soon too. I agree it's quite daunting when there are lots of threads where everyone seems to know each other. This is my first post and I have no idea what half of the abbreviations on here mean!! I too am really worried about the side effects. I am pretty low and stressed as it is and I hear mood will almost certainly take a dip, I am also worried about skin/spots as have had a bad complexion for a while now and really don't want it to get worse. How are you finding the acupuncture? I have heard great things about it but hate the idea, not a fan of needles! I have been having reflexology and am about to try hypnotherapy too - willing to try anything! 

When will you be starting the Clomid? X


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi ladies

I have popped a link on the main clomid chatter thread inviting the girls to pop over and say hi on here so you can get to know some of the others

Good luck with treatment, Krissi  xx


----------



## gogirl71 (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0.

HI Frustrated Girl - Not too good at this, but if I have done this right, above is a link to all the abbreviations on here to help you out.

starzle72 - Everyone is different on Clomid as to what side effects they have, but from my own experience I got quite down and depressed, headaches, hot sweats and a rash so was taken off it and prescribed Tamoxifen. My compexion did not suffer at all so hopefully it will be the same for you ladies to.

As for the crazy clomid chatter thread, everyone is soooo supportive, even if they don't know you, they will give you support and any info they can to help you out so don't be afraid to post.

Hope this helps a little but if there is anything else I am sure some one will be more than happy to help you out. Good luck to you both.


----------



## nm4rk (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to the forum - hope this helps you as much as it has me.
Ive come over from the crazy clomid chatter forum to say hello.

Im currently on my 3rd cycle of clomed and im on 50 mg.

My side effects are severe hot flushes and im a little bit more sensitive but other than that ive been ok.
Starzle  - dont worry about the side effects,you may not even have a thing - some people say its best to take the clomid at night so you sleep off the side effects,this may work for you x

If any of you have any questions feel free to ask.Dont feel daunted by the crazy clomid chatter site everyone is so very lovely.
Im still learning the abrieviations too so any questions please ask.

My story is in my signature.
Ive tried reflexology in the past and now im on to the Instead soft cups as well as Pre-seed to see if this works.

Lots of baby dust being blown in your direction ladies.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## clairehew (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Starzle

The main side effect I had was hot flushes and night sweats, they kind of build up from taking clomid and crushendoed around ovulation.  I was very up and down whilst taking it - but I can't say that was down to the clomid, or just because I am upset each month I'm not pregnant.

I did find that my periods were delayed by 4-5 days each time (I ovulate on my own), I usually have a 27-28 day cycle, and clomid increased this to 32/33, I found that difficult because the 2ww was extended and had false hopes thinking I might be pregnant, which I never was, so watch out for that.  But if you're taking it because you don't ovulate or ovulate infrequently then that's a whole different ball game.

It made my periods heavier, and I took a few more pain killers than I would in a non clomid cycle.

I hope this helps a little bit.  Also it is supposed to dry up cervical mucus (CM), in 30% of women, this makes it harder for the sperm to swim.  From lots of research, evening primrose oil has been suggested to be taken in the first two weeks of your cycle (but NOT the second half following ovulation) to help with this.  

Good luck and I hope it goes well!


Claire xx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Hi I've popped over from the other thread to say hi, 
also Starzle I think it was you on the other thread that mentioned 'instead cups' I had never heard of them before googled and am definitely buying some so thankyou! 
Frustrated girl I am having acupuncture weekly (and have the pain threshold of a gnat) but it is absolutely fine.  My acupuncturist also gave me optinatal to take which is very similar to pregnarcare with all the vits etc but a little more of each one.  Not sure what it is doing for my conception chances but it has made my skin really nice! might be worth looking into.
The side effects I got were like Clairehew very up and down.  Longer cycles (like claire says that can be hard when ttc, with getting hopes up) and weight gain / bloating but others on the chatter thread have told me that these all stop when you stop taking clomid  so thats good. 

babydust to you all


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all. Well i started the clomid on sunday and initially i was having really bad period pains and just felt odd! Also hot flushes. 3rd day of five now and settling into it more. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Its good to see that others are feeling the same way as I am.  I'm due to start my clomid in about 2 weeks or so and have been really unsure on how ill be when taking them.  I had a nosey on the crazy clomid chatter thread but felt a little daunted posting on there as it seems everyone knows each other, everyone does seem really supportive though and would be nice to make friends with others in the same situation.

Fingers crossed clomid works for you starzle, I know i'm a bit stressed thinking it won't work and that i'll end up being dissappointed for yet another month


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Kirsty. Let me know how you get on. I dont hold out much hope but you never know. Am 39 this december and never met the right one to have children with until two years ago; we've been trying for a baby for over a year now. Think I may have missed the boat. The Clomid isnt too bad but I do find I feel odd and tired and struggle to concentrate at work.


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

well hun never say never ive seen crazier things happen lol

Don't give up hope though, keep your fingers crossed you have only been trying for over a year still plenty of time.  I'm 30 next year and been with my partner for 5 years and been trying for 4 years with absolutely no luck at all    its taken this long to get the hospital to actually do something to help us, i'm just hoping it works i'm fed up of seeing other people pregnant or with babies it does my head in but i'm sure you will understand what i mean.

I'll add you as a friend on here and we can keep in touch, its nice to have people to talk too about stuff who are going through similar things, my friends just dont understand how it feels every month when the dreaded withc turns up.

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thnaks Kirsty, I know what you mean. One of my friends is the same age as me and she got pregnant after 3 months of trying! I'm trying everything at the moment along with the Clomid; instead cups (you put them inside to hold the semen in!), cough syrup, putting legs in the air after sex, yoga, healthy diet, etc... I have to admit, I do struggle to not drink, not that I do drink much but it's nice to have a few glasses of wine at the weekend? I should be ovulating next week/weekend and me and my bf have agreed to 'do it' loads to try and help things! To be honest, we always do it loads! Thats why we've both been surprised that I did not fall. Also, started taking my temperature in the morning as gut feeling, I am not ovulating every month and think my egg quality may be poor   it's my age I think. 
Speak soon. Keep on keeping on! x


----------



## ashcharl (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been on 50mg of clomid for one cycle now and am about to start cycle 2 - I took it at night time and was okay with it - apart from having more spots and one afternoon which i spent in bed crying!!!  
What are instead soft cups?  It's also been mentioned about taking herbs from acupuncturist - I have acupuncture twice a cycle but stopped with the herbs for first round of clomid - thinking of going back on them - have other people had success with that?
xx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, just a little update. I bought a packet of clearblue digital OV indicator kits last night, thought nothing of it to be honest and 'why an I wasteing £20 on these?' as they always came back negative before, whenever I tested. 
Anyway, took last Clomid pill last Friday and last night (Monday) the test gave me a big smiley face! That is the first time it has ever happened, I have an LH surge!! CM seems totally different too, I'm really excited. Going to have sex every other day now for at least a week! Fingers crossed. 
Also, I feel the Clomid has made me feel 'perky'? It's like it has given me and my fertiltiy a kickstart. Also, anyone else feel horny ALL the time??!!


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

ive never used those ov testing kits before but think it might be worth getting one just to see if they work for me lol i started my tablets sunday as AF arrived 10 days early, started taking them but now AF has finished so i'm wondering if it really was or not, never mind i guess time will tell.  can't say ive been feeling horny ALL the time though, ive had constant headaches right up until today where i'm feeling a little more perky, maybe they are working, fingers crossed.  

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun, keep me updated on how u get on.

Kirsty, x


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahhh! I've just got my blood test results back for my day 21 and it was 74!! I'm really pleased!! Apparently anything over 30 means I've ovulated. Yey!!!


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

thats brilliant, clomid didnt work for me this time so got to double my dosage next time and hope for the best, feeling a bit down about it all at the minute but i dunno have to see what happens next time.......... but fingers crossed for you  xxx


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Evening ladies - hope you don't mind me jumping in?.....

I've just taken my 2nd round of Clomid - without any side effects so not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing  

Doc gave us enough for 4 rounds; 1st two were 50mg, if it doesn't work its magic this time then I can increase dosage to 100mg for the remaining 2 months, if still no joy then we get referred to specialist; won't get funding because of our ages & because we both have children from previous relationships.

This month I've spent a small fortune on supplements which I'm taking like clockwork but tbh they are causing me awful stomach cramps to the point where once I'm sitting down then i'm in agony when I try to stand up & once I'm up then vice versa   I keep telling myself it'll be worth it & its just my body getting used to them so fingers crossed eh  

Take care ladies  

 ...to all... xx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Son. When I first started taking the Clomid last month I had horrendous stomach cramps and really really bad indigestion too. I was coming up with these horrendous long burps and my bf was just looking at me thinking, what's wrong with you??!! It passed on around th 3rd day I think and by day 5 alot of the side effects had passed. I was expecting to get really bad pmt with the clomid but it's been okay, but i do have acupuncture every fn and take chinese herbs which I think really helps, although I hate the needles! I'm just waiting to see if my p comes now.


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

hi
I've just had my first pill of clomid, i am feeling so tense and worried- so stressed out if its going to work or not...
have been trying since past 3 yrs now, had ivf also bt inspite of getting a BFP had to get the pregnancy terminated cause had got a severe case of OHSS. Now the doc has put me on clomid...am so stressed out that feel that having all the side effects even before having start the medicine...so desperately want it to work the first time itself...


----------



## KatyaS (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, doing some research on Clomid has led me here! Just had ICSI cycle and had chemical pregnancy, so asked clinic to put me on Clomid. They only gave us app for 30/11, long wait for everything. I can feel my hair getting greyer over this endless waits for everything. I hope they will approve us for the drug or suggest something similiar.
As for the ovulation tests, I dont ovulate regulary, so I researched it online as I dont fancy spending all that money on testing kits from Boots. There are many ways to see if you are close to ovulating and one of the things I will be doing, as it is very accurate, is to monitor my saliva under microscope. I actually have one, but you can buy these small ones just for this purpose, they look like a bit like lipstick. You just put saliva on the testing glass, first thing in the morning before eating drinking or brushing teeth, from underneath your tongue where the glands are, let dry for 5 mins and look through the magnifying glass. During normal days, it is just dots and blobs, but as you come close to ovulating (48 - 24hrs before) it starts showing the fern pattern, bit like frosted glass, very easy to recognise, and as the surge gets stronger, it really looks like fern leaves so it is unmistakeable. Very high accuracy, but just as with testing urine kits, it does not tell you if you really ovulated, it just shows there was/was not the surge. I have googled the fern pattern images in saliva and decided that is the way of monitoring for me.
I think I will stay on this thread, it really helps to have moral support to know people are going through difficult times too and we are not alone.


----------

